# Plantillas de EPLAN electric P8



## AirRage (Feb 22, 2012)

Hola, yo estoy intentando empezar con Eplan, lo que pasa que al instalarlo no me ha dado ninguna plantilla para poder comenzar, sabéis si hay que hacer alguna cosa concreta? me fijé en las opciones de instalación y estaba marcada la opción de instalarlas, no sé que puede haber pasado.
Como segunda opción, si alguien pudiera pasarme alguna plantilla, se lo agradecería.

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## camilok (Jul 4, 2012)

La ruta para llegar a las plantilla es la siguiente en win7
C:\ProgramData\EPLAN\Electric P8\2.0.9\Plantillas    

Cuando instalas el programa te coloca todo en esa ruta, lo que pasa que la carpeta ProgramData esta oculta.

Espero te sirva


----------



## Rafael Garache (Jul 18, 2021)

Un saludo estimados.

Estoy vagando en EPLAN (v2.9) desde hace un par de semanas y me gustaría agregar plantillas de dispositivos Siemens y ABB.
Si alguien pudiese darme el detalle de donde puedo descargarlas sería de gran ayuda.


----------

